# Pain killers



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I know about a few nature-based pain killers, but, I am wondering what are all the different kinds? I know that you can chew on the bark of a willow-tree which will give you ASA (counter-name = Asprin). I know that you can cook weed into a food to help relieve migraines. Depending on the kind of head-ache, alchohol can lessen pain.

What can be added to the list of pain-killers that is easily found or grown in your own backyard?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wonder how much a dose ASA is in willow tree.

Aspirin can be real dangerous to your GI tract like all other NSAIDs.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It is quite easy to figure out the right dosage. If you like, here is some "history" on the willow and the theory that the ancients had about the tree:

OH WILLOW, DON'T WEEP

For substances that are considered by law "illegal" (weed), I do not believe that smoking it for a high is right. I believe that ingesting it in a food-type-substance for medicinal purposes is ok. Most doctors agree. Tylenol 3 w/ codeine (codeine being derived from weed) is prescribed regularly for those with migranes. In Canada, I can ask a pharmacist for a bottle of T3 without needing to see a doctor first (I heard otherwise in the USA).

What I am wondering is: what other substances are there that can be grown and used (or processed) at home that will kill off my regular migraines?

This town in known for its "chinook migraines" - right now, I have a headache of a 8 / 10 - and growing. One of my co-workers called in with his migraine at 4:30am - unable to even attempt to come into work.


----------



## JennieV. (Dec 4, 2008)

But when you ingest weed, don't you get high still??
How do you mix it into your foods exactly, NaeKid?


----------



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

codeine is a derivitave of the poppy plant called Popiver somniferum, or the Opium poppy. it is a strong opiate that reacts with your body chemistry to produce morphene. its a really interesting process, but has nothing to do with weed. alternately, tylenol shouldnt be mixed with anything, and is one of the worst pain killers you can take when mixed with other things. taken in the rigth doses its ok, but otherwise it can be fatal. i had to ingest a tube of activated charcoal because of tylonal, and was pushing black goop for about 3 days afterwards. anyways, hope this helps - 

-thomas


----------



## chUck (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you saying that Tylenol shouldn't be mixed with ANY other meds?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Rather than looking for things to treat the symptoms, (pain,) I would search for what is causing the migrains in the first place. It could be as simple as a food allergy or something in your environment. 
Dr Mercola's website has all kinds of information about treating illnesses naturally and safely. Often times, when you make changes to treat one problem, many other problems will be helped as well.
I had a killer migraine that lasted three days. I couldn't even eat. I found out that it was caused by too much sugar. I had been eating lots ice cream that week. Sorry Ben and Jerry, we can't see each other anymore.
Just google Dr Mercola.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JennieV. said:


> But when you ingest weed, don't you get high still??
> How do you mix it into your foods exactly, NaeKid?


Marijuana can give you a "body-high" if you eat too much of it which is a different kind of high that you get from smoking (head-high). If you visit a forum like Roll - it - up's cooking section, you can learn more about it.

The basic rule is that you need a fatty-substance to bond with the marijuana. Milk and cream seem to be very good. From that, you make your foods. IceCream, Brownies, Cookies, French-Toast .. whatever that would use milk or cream in the cooking. If you eat till you are stuffed - the high that you receive would be minimal - but - longer lasting. Kind of like doing an "OverDosing" of Advil or Excedrin.

I won't get into the specifics of preparing the milk / cream / etc because you can find way more information at Roll-It-Up - more than I care to cut-n-paste into here.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

rainbowgardens said:


> Rather than looking for things to treat the symptoms, (pain,) I would search for what is causing the migrains in the first place. It could be as simple as a food allergy or something in your environment.
> Dr Mercola's website has all kinds of information about treating illnesses naturally and safely. Often times, when you make changes to treat one problem, many other problems will be helped as well.
> I had a killer migraine that lasted three days. I couldn't even eat. I found out that it was caused by too much sugar. I had been eating lots ice cream that week. Sorry Ben and Jerry, we can't see each other anymore.
> Just google Dr Mercola.


It is true that some head aches and migraines can be limited by the food's that you eat. I eat a "perfect diet" for limiting migraines - yet - I suffer from them every weather pressure change. I can watch the barometer change and feel it in my body / head.



Wikipedia said:


> *Weather*
> 
> Several studies have found some migraines are triggered by changes in weather. One study noted 62% of the subjects thought weather was a factor but only 51% were sensitive to weather changes.[50] Among those whose migraines did occur during a change in weather, the subjects often picked a weather change other than the actual weather data recorded. Most likely to trigger a migraine were, in order:
> 
> ...


You can read more details at the Wikipedia .... Migraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always heard that you can take just the seeds and stems and boil the THC out of them. You use butter, which is very fatty. You can also use the actual buds for a more potent brownie or whatever you choose to make.


----------



## acousticlunatic (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah you can extract THC out of marijuana stems, but the seeds on the other hand contain no thc at all. So the seeds are only useful for growing the stuff.

There are many over the conunter and prescription meds that one can use to combat migraines. I find that alieve or Naproxen Sodium to work very well. They usually come in 220mg pills(unless its prescription strength) that you are directed to take no more than 2 in a twelve hr period and 3 in a 24 hr period. For a migraine headache I would take 2 at first so that you have a better chance of getting rid of it or at least knocking it down to where it is bearable.

Ibuprofen and tylenol can help to, but may not be the best a getting rid of your headache. Theres not much more than that for over the counter pain killers.

As far as prescriptions are concerned there are a few different routes you can take. There are the opioids like your Tylenol #3's, hydrocodone, and percocet. They don't go w/o the risk of becoming very addicted though. 
There is Fioricet which is a mixture of a barbituate and acetaminophen, which can also be addictive if misused. Another prescription migraine medicine is Immitrex(sumatriptan), which has a very diffrent method of action and is not a narcotic or addictive. You can find info here ( Imitrex Information from Drugs.com) 
There are probably more but I don't want to go on forever.

One herbal remedy for the treatment of migraines is Passion Flower which acts on the GABA receptors and has sedative and muscle relaxing properties (Herbal Remedies ~ Passionflower)

You could always grow your own poppies and make tea out of it, but it is illegal to do. You can grow it, but once you cut it to make tea or anything else it becomes illegal.


----------



## Baer45 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pain is Real Concern*

I have found it is real hard to find good info on pain meds because of the real abuse out there. I suffer from chronic back pain and the best thing I can think of is to save medication so hopefully I have enough to last until a crisis passes. I am fully functional, the worse side affect being sleepy most of the time. There are great non narcotic pain meds that you might be able to get from your doctor such as some of the anti nerve agents used for siesures (sp), anti spasm, etc.......


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

My best advice is to try to switch off between milder OTC pain meds and better working narcotics. Keep a heating pad around, it's always my best friend when I'm having lower back aches which I suffer from about twice a week.


----------



## Johncarter (Mar 29, 2009)

I would say your best bet for pain medication would be poppies they are legal to grow just not to extract but in a survival situation I'd do it in a heartbeat same for weed I don't grow it but you bet if **** hit the fan and I got ahold of some seeds they would be in with the rest of my medicinal plants and as far as migraine/cluster headaches I've read of good results with low doses of psilocybin mushrooms but again a natural helpful (I know its not a plant but...)plant is made illegal but the spores are not so you could get some prints and stick em in the rest of your supplies/seeds


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I do not recommend THC as a pain management solution. It is highly ineffective. If you do suffer from chronic pain I suggest finding a clinic that will provide "nerve blocks" in order to stop the pain. This involves the injection of a very small amount of local anesthetic (usually marcaine or xylocaine) into the muscle tissue near the nerve endings that carry the pain signal.

It works the same as as when they "freeze" your tooth at the dentist. Except they are freezing the tissue around the nerves that carry the pain signal.

This type of treatment usually gives 100% pain relief within minutes of being administered and last anywhere from a week to several months. It is also non addictive and has no lasting side effects.

This is much better than using highly addictive opioids. Opioids are central nervous system depressants and if taken in improper amounts or in combination with alcohol they can lead to respiratory failure or cardiac arrest. Opioids in addition to being addictive impair the thought process and cause many negative side effects. If taken for more than a few weeks you will become chemically dependent on them and will have to go through a horrible painful withdrawl lasting over two weeks. Then your original pain symptoms will come back.

Anyone is Ontario is welcome to come here for nerve blocks for head, neck and back pain.

Rothbart Centre for Pain Care - Home


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I had some of the shots, but they did not work that well for me. I really don't want to do that again if I don't have to. I had to live on Vicoden to deal with the injections. They were terribly painful. I understand there are different kinds of epidural injections.Mine were done under a big exray type machine so they could see where they were injecting the meds. The cost was unreal. Thousands of dollars per shot. 
Here we have private health insurance. 
I wish we could buy the tylenol with codeine. That would be great !


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Certain types of meditation function well as minor pain killers.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Lucy - I'm willing to bet that you were misdiagnosed and the injections were of the wrong type in the wrong place - unless of course you have an very uncommon medical conditions that is the cause of your chronic pain. 

An xray machine isn't needed in order to do injections unless they were diagnostic blocks for discography (or some kind of other diagnostic radiology) where they were injecting dye and anesthetic at the same time. Even then the xray should have only been used once for the diagnosis. 

Here in Canada the treatment is free and physicians don't send patients for all kinds of expensive and unneeded tests.


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

Can,
I get the part about unecessary tests, but how satisfied do you think the average Canadian is with the national healthcare system there? Just curious?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

For the average person I'd say completely satisfied. For a person with a rare illness or extreme medical condition I'd say the care is great. The only problem is waiting lists. 

There are some situations where people have to get on a waiting list for an operation. In the U.S. there would be no waiting at all. However, many of the people who need the services in the U.S. would not be able to afford them. 

Being Canadian is great in regards to health care. If you get sick, get hurt, or have anything health related go wrong you just show up and get it taken care of free of charge. 

The U.N. ranks Canada 30th in the world in health care. The United States is ranked 37th. 

If anyone on Canada wants to jump the line they can always fly to the U.S. and pay the prices they charge. Nobody does though. I also think the insurance system in the U.S. is a giant joke.

Why would I pay money to a company who's job it is NOT TO PAY when I actually get sick? That's how they make their money. We don't have to worry about insurance or pre-existing conditions or taking anyone to court if we get sick.


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

Can,
So its pretty good for the average person with the average illness. Why are the waiting lists so long? Shortage of doctors and hospitals? Another question I had was can a citizen sue the government, the doctor or hospital for malpractice?

You say it's 'free' and I know what you mean, but is there a special tax to pay for medical care? If so is it reasonable?

We are headed for an overhaul of the health care system here in the US and I do think we need that, BUT I am concerned that it will destroy the excellent care we now have available. The problem of course is that not everybody can afford it. People put off visits to the doctor because they don't have the money, then they get seriously ill and end up in the Emergency Room running up a huge bill that wasn't necessary if they had regular care. The hospitals and taxpayers end up stuck with the bill anyway. That's just one of the problems.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a doctor shortage and there has been for some time. That is reversing now that doctors in the U.S. are struggling to get paid by insurance companies. One of the companies I work for has seven new doctors moving to Canada because if they move here their life will be easier in terms of getting paid. 

Currently they submit the bill to the insurance company who rejects it or sends payment for a lesser amount. Then they have to sue the insurance company. Their lawyers are making all the money right now. 

Yes you can sue for malpractice but that's very rare. The standard of care is excellent. There is no "special" tax. It's all rolled into your provincial (State) taxes so you don't even notice it. We have a very good system. A lot of doctors who used to complain about our system have stopped now that they see that the insurance system in the U.S. is screwing over patients and doctors as well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> For the average person I'd say completely satisfied. For a person with a rare illness or extreme medical condition I'd say the care is great. The only problem is waiting lists.


I had some of those "very rare" illnesses. It took the doctors a little while to figure out what was going on. You see, what I had was something that happens to 1 person out of 1 million people. Most of those 1 persons never show symptoms or have problems. In 1 out of 1 million people that have this problem "go bad" - and most of the time they die.

Here in Calgary, a city of over 1-million people, the last diagnosed symptom similar to mine was over three years previous - and the single one before that was 7 years ...

I was very lucky to have been here in Calgary when it happened - any other city and I wouldn't be typing to you right now. The best part - spending 6 weeks in the hospital didn't cost me anything but time.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had broken wrists and ankles. I've needed stitches on occasions. I was in a car accident once. Plus all the other normal health issues that everyone has from time to time and it was all taken care of quickly and professionally. I'm very happy with the system we have here in Canada.


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Canadians. Here in the US we have a knee jerk reaction from conservatives against national healthcare and I ususally agree with the conservative side but we do need fix what we have. The lawyers as you mentioned get all the money from everybody sueing everybody else and that drives the costs way up.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A provincial health care body has far more purchasing power than an individual hospital. When it comes to buying expensive equipment it makes sense to do it in bulk. That's why companies like Walmart are so successful. They take advantage of economies of scale. Imagine how far down the price of health care would be if purchases could be made on a State or Federal level for all American health care.


----------



## kettleMan (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the name of your disease, NaeKid?

I haven't found marijuana to be helpful with pain but it works very well for me when I am nauseous. However, if I have a headache, it can just intensify the throbbing.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

NaeKid.

Headaches try feverfew. I have never used it but do grow it every year in the herb garden. According to my readings it has to be fresh, I don’t think dried or tinctured will work but not sure.

As far as a general pain reliever, it really depends on the individual. It seems some herbs work for people and other herbs work better for some people. My personal herb of choice is Skullcap in a 75% tincture. My dose is one ounce of my tincture every two hours. Works great at taking the pain edge off my tendonitis. It isn’t as powerful as narcotics and the pain does not magically disappear but it dulls it enough to make it bearable.

For a sleep aid/relaxant I use Valerian root in a 50% tincture or decoction (tea). I get a great, relaxing deep sleep when using it. Some folks get “Valerian nightmares” and mix it with passionflower to counteract. 

Passion flower as said before is good but for me, Skullcap does a better job. I do have a passionflower tincture and keep some around for teas. I find it a better relaxant than Chamomile but not as tasty.

Tinctures will keep indefinitely if they contain enough alcohol; the dried herbs need to be replenished yearly. Every batch of tincture is different due to plant differences year to year and how much is in the tincture recipe. I make 8 or 10 quart jars at a time, which gives me 6 to 8 quarts of finished tincture. I label them and can reliably dose them out for several years. For some people teas and decoctions might work better than tinctures. You just have to try them and see which you prefer.

Why don’t you do some reading on herbs and start a garden. My original medicinal herb garden had about 50 different herbs. I tried them to find what worked for me and now just grow those. I still grow others, like the Feverfew just because I like the plant.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

kettleMan said:


> What is the name of your disease, NaeKid?
> 
> I haven't found marijuana to be helpful with pain but it works very well for me when I am nauseous. However, if I have a headache, it can just intensify the throbbing.


Sorry - just noticed this request.

I don't remember what it is called. I tried to do a search on Google for it, and, nothing comes up.

The short version, my umbilical-cord continued to grow inside my abdomen and it grew until it joined with my intestines. That is the first 1 chance in a million. The join-point somehow pulled apart and caused a large tear which got infected. That was the second-chance ... maybe someone with more medical knowledge than what I have can find the name ..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

In Canada you can get your doctor to apply for a Medical Marijuana Card which entitles you to buy or grow plants for your own personal medical consumption.


----------



## NoShame (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, the disease you have is very very rare huh, Naekid? I have never heard of such a thing but it sure sounds painful and stressful. I do hope everything is working out ok with your health.


Canadian, you can do that in a couple of states here. California for sure. Before Obama got elected, the DEA was still busting and raiding the medical marijuana stores or whatever you want to call them. Doesn't make since to me if it is legal...anyhow, Obama put a stop to the unnecessary raiding.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, everyone's out to bust any party they can find.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/20-natural-painkillers-in-your-kitchen/http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/20-natural-painkillers-in-your-kitchen/


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about Canada, but as of now Kratom is still legal in the U.S. It is a plant that is sold in herb stores and head shops as a tincture or dried, by the ounce. It has opiatic qualities (and is highly addictive as well). It does work though- and would also come in handy for anyone withdrawing from heroin or over-the-counter opiates. Just a thought.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

hillobeans said:


> I'm not sure about Canada, but as of now Kratom is still legal in the U.S. It is a plant that is sold in herb stores and head shops as a tincture or dried, by the ounce. It has opiatic qualities (and is highly addictive as well). It does work though- and would also come in handy for anyone withdrawing from heroin or over-the-counter opiates. Just a thought.


What is this stuff when I looked it up it said the new bath salts and dangerous or it that another scare tactic?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I like noni juice for pain reduction. Noni is a tropical fruit. I get mine from Hawaii http://nonimaui.com/. I find these people to be excellent to deal with. I take one ounce each morning for my back and knee pain. I have been able to take myself off oxycodone with this. I have also been able to take myself off both my GERD meds as well.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> What is this stuff when I looked it up it said the new bath salts and dangerous or it that another scare tactic?


Just a scare tactic. It has nothing remotely in common with bath salts, besides the fact that it's addictive, I guess. It is derived from one plant- it's not a synthetic mind-**** drug at all. If you google it there should be a decent amount of good info out there.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet thread! thanks!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> What is this stuff when I looked it up it said the new bath salts and dangerous or it that another scare tactic?


I've seen dozens of people die from smoking "bath salts" lately. They go bat shit crazy, have a seizure and die.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you smash your thumb with a hammer or stub your toe, you forget about all the other pain.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Well I like herbs but not something thats going to harm you!!!!!! LOL What is Kratom good for anyway... what is it used for ???


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Got this from another forum I used to belong too.
Here is my most simple kitchen recipe for making a pain relief tincture of un-refined poppy exudate from the unripened seed pods. As to what kind of poppies you use, well that's up to you. I have a small patch of about 10 - 12 fluffy ornamental oriental plants that are all mixed colors, pink, white, orange, red, purple, I don't exactly know what kind they are but they make a satisfactory tincture. They usually will yield enough exudate to make about 2 liquid ounces of finished tincture (approximately 1,000 drops). This tincture is best administered by the drop, sublingually (under the tongue) and allow to absorb through the soft tissue of the mouth, but if necessary the drops may be put into a small amount of juice to be sipped. I can't make any recommendations as to how many drops at a time would be best administered to individuals for their pain, can only say that for myself for acute pain I would use no more than 5 - 7 drops at a time at 6 hour intervals. 
　
Things you need: Sharp knife or razor, glass mason jar, 80 proof or 100 proof alcohol (rum, brandy, vodka, everclear), coffee filter, small dark medicine bottle(s) with glass dropper type caps. 
　
To collect the exudate wait until 2 or 3 days after all the petals have fallen and while the round pod will still be closed at the top and bright green colored. Keep in mind that not all the flowers are going to mature all at the exact same time so they may keep you busy collecting for a few days. You should be able to make 2 separate collections from each pod. Using a razor blade make your first incision at the hottest time of day. Just above the equator of the pod make a horizontal incision, cut very lightly so as to only cut through the outer surface skin of the pod. Do NOT cut through all the way to the inner wall of the pod. Make the incision about 2/3rds of the way around the pod. The sticky, milky sap (exudate) will slowly ooze out from the incision and form little globs of hardening sap on the outside of the pod over the course of the next few hours. By the next morning the cut will have sealed and the exudate will have changed to brown and be hard enough to scrape off. After collecting the first exudate wait until the following afternoon when it's hot again and make your second incision. The second incision should be below the equator of the pod and on the opposite side of the first cut. Collect that the next morning again. There won't be as much exudate from the second cut as there was from the first. 
　
Leave the pod alone after that and let it finish maturing so you can still harvest the dried pod and ripened seeds later. With each collection spread out the collected bits of exudate to dry in the open air on a plate for a few days, that will make it easier to crumble them up into smaller pieces and then into powder for the tincture when you're ready to make it. It's important to get it all as dry and crumbly as possible so it can be powdered and measured out accurately and to allow most efficient full-strength extraction in alcohol. 
　
The ratio for the tincture is 1:5 - that is one part powdered exudate to five parts alcohol. Using a teaspoon or tablespoon, measure the dried and powdered exudate out into a sterile glass mason jar and then add 5 times that much of alcohol to the jar. Cap the jar tightly, give it a shake and then put it away in a cool, dark place. Shake gently once every day for 30 days. At the end of 30 days filter it all through a clean cloth or coffee filter into a glass measuring cup (you may wish to filter it a second time) and decant the filtered liquid into dark glass bottles and cap tightly with glass droppered caps. Label the bottles with the date of preparation and the contents and always keep stored away in a very cool, dark place. Shake the bottle well before administering the drops.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

try to firmly massage the web between the thumb and forefinger of both hands. When having a migraine or any other kind of headache that area should be quite tender, massage for several minutes then give yourself a break. Check out Reflexology on the net I've found that it works pretty good. camo2460


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Just to make all aware incase you didn't figure it out - this is making tinture of morphine from free base opium alkaloids. It's manufacturing a schedule II drug. The poppies are legal, but I wouldn't want to get caught with a tinture bottle of this. The knowledge is fine, but you might not want to make this your new hobby or you'll soon find yourself only caring about prepping for more time with your precious flowers.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Something I have started keeping on hand for pain is wild lettuce, it grows wild everywhere. I boil it down to a syrup and it works great as a mild pain killer.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> Well I like herbs but not something thats going to harm you!!!!!! LOL What is Kratom good for anyway... what is it used for ???


It's used for the same reasons other opiates are taken, I guess- pain relief or just getting high. Like any opiate it has a great potential for abuse, but if someone is dealing with chronic pain this could be a godsend for someone looking for a legal, and fairly cheap, way to stockpile medicine for the day when there is no pharmacy handing out prescriptions.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...graines-can-cause-permanent-brain-damage.html

*Migraines 'can cause permanent brain damage'
Migraines can cause permanent brain damage, especially in those who experience flashing lights before the onset, a study has found. *



> Experts have discovered that migraines, which affect 10 to 15 per cent of the population, raise the risk of "white matter" brain lesions and altered brain volume compared with people without the disorder.
> 
> The association was even stronger in those with migraine with aura - when there is a warning sign before the migraine begins. Dr Messoud Ashina, one of the study's authors from the University of Copenhagen, said: "Traditionally, migraine has been considered a benign disorder without long-term consequences for the brain. Our review and meta-analysis study suggests that the disorder may permanently alter brain structure in multiple ways."
> 
> ...


I guess that I am brain-damaged now ... that might be why I can't think straight some days (like today) ...


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Valerian Root works very well for muscle spasms like from when you sprain/strain your back. It is also a good sleep aide. Valium is derived from Valerian (pretty sure). A lot of the pain from a strain/sprain can from the muscles spasms. I have a bad back and I really dread a lumbar sprain after SHTF. 

As far as really REALLY bad pain inducing injuries (like a GSW, broken bone, stab wound, etc) Would hope to scavenge the 'heavy stuff' maybe shakedown drug dealers or looters of pharmacies. I mean in saying that; It would have to be soooo bad that any and all LE and Gov systems are gone. If you live through a GSW after SHTF, even though you might have a slight heroin addiction, but as unpleasant as that will be to come off of, at least you are alive to worry about it. Cocaine is still also used as a topical anesthetic for dental and suturing. Cocaine is a strong and rough version of Lidocaine, Xylocaine, geneally anything with the suffix '...caine/cane" 

But before MacGuyvering any medical procedures or items, please please please research the materials and formulas before just assuming they will work and or be less harm than good.
JMO

Many farm/livestock meds can be used, but need a little research for you to decide what the rick vs benefits are Tetanus - $3 at TSC, I found that all that vaccine is the same, just some nanny state labeling rules. Bute- from what I haveseen is basically jut Celebrex type NSAID, it had same ratio of adverse effects when first released that they just knocked I to a livestock only med. Penicllin(s) (PenPRO, and some others I forget) Just Penicillin but really look into what, how much/long, and WHEN to use it. Wormers- Ivermectin is used for a lot of intestinal parasites, yes even in humans, look up doses. I am sure there are more, I will leave it to the ranchers/wranglers/farmers to correct anything I have said.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

SmokeyNJ said:


> Valerian Root works very well for muscle spasms like from when you sprain/strain your back. It is also a good sleep aide. Valium is derived from Valerian (pretty sure). A lot of the pain from a strain/sprain can from the muscles spasms. I have a bad back and I really dread a lumbar sprain after SHTF.
> 
> As far as really REALLY bad pain inducing injuries (like a GSW, broken bone, stab wound, etc) Would hope to scavenge the 'heavy stuff' maybe shakedown drug dealers or looters of pharmacies. I mean in saying that; It would have to be soooo bad that any and all LE and Gov systems are gone. If you live through a GSW after SHTF, even though you might have a slight heroin addiction, but as unpleasant as that will be to come off of, at least you are alive to worry about it. Cocaine is still also used as a topical anesthetic for dental and suturing. Cocaine is a strong and rough version of Lidocaine, Xylocaine, geneally anything with the suffix '...caine/cane"
> 
> ...


A dentist can only get 4% Cocaine anesthetic if they are an oral surgeon. Its almost only used now in nasal and airway surgeries and minimal anesthesia uses. It's similar to lidocaine but worlds different. It's the only amide local anesthetic that vasoconstricts, which is why it was used. It's rarely used now because it sensitizes your heart to adrenalin resulting in heart beat irregularities.

I would bet that if you gave a narcotic naive wounded person a street narcotic, you would kill them 9 out of 10 times. How would you dose it? What's it cut with? How are you going to administer it? What will the side effects be? How long does it last?

In your situation, its probably the pain factor that is keeping the individuals blood pressure and respiratory drive up. Those are the first too drives that a narcotic puts down and puts down hard.


----------

